# this jar



## whistle (Oct 4, 2005)

found what i needed thanx whistle


----------



## madman (Oct 4, 2005)

the mark on the base is  owens illinois o in a diamond  1930- 1950s


----------



## whistle (Oct 5, 2005)

thanx for the info. whistle


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Oct 5, 2005)

All right here Whistle....

 http://www.uspto.gov/

 BA


----------

